# "The Un-mechanical Man"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, these mechanical things are out to get me !! Chuck kept falling out/or pulling out on drill press, but was able to figure that one out.. Now, the lathe switch is playing games with me. Gotta jiggle it a little to make 'er go..Any suggestions appreciated.. I'll admit I ain't been taking care of it and blowing it clean thru a couple of hundred pens,...but I did...and it still takes jiggling...

Help !!!!!...(and, please God, make it simple) 

Jim

edit....Man, am I thanking my lucky stars for the AC/Heat unit in the garage/wookshop now.. Temp. in the shop is right at 76 degrees...At least I done sumthin right...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim, you know I am about as mechanical as you are but I'd be more than happy to come by a look at it for ya! If nuttin else we could both stand there with our hands in our pockets and say "Ain't that a B***H, it ain't workin"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Jim, you know I am about as mechanical as you are but I'd be more than happy to come by a look at it for ya! If nuttin else we could both stand there with our hands in our pockets and say "Ain't that a B***H, it ain't workin"


-----------

Man, ya got me literally rollin' on the floor with that one, Terry.. Thanks mucho for the offer..but sounds like both of us would be in deep ****.. Think I'll probably just use your procedure....git rid it when it finally takes it's last breath and get that larger lathe I want...LOL:tongue:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...Well buddy, I can always come over in the truck and we can ride over to the place of your choice and pick you up a new one!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gracias , Amigo...ain't far from here to Rockler... Now, all I gotta do is figure some way to put it completely out of it's misery.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

If'n you decide to get a new one, just holler at me and I'll come help you pick up a new one, get it home and set up for you!

Like a teacher in High School once tole me..."You got a strong back and a weak mind"


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jimbo...sounds like you have some dirt in the switch or something like that. Check all of your connections, blow some compressed air around the switch and see if that helps. Last resort, try that BFH tool and give it a couple of taps. Like you said, it may be time to jump up to a bigger machine! gb


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

If its a sealed /encapsulated switch they do sometimes wear from switching operations. They are easy to replace make your self a wiring sketch of the connections and go to it ,don't forget to unplug it first.

dick


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dangit !!! Looks like I ain't gonna get my NEW lathe.. Got out there bright and early and took that sucker apart..Musta been a couple of pounds of shavings, dust, chips ,etc in that switch box. Dunno how it got inside there, but blew her out with compressed air and she started humming like a champ...

Thanks, Trod..for the offers of help, but looks like I'm good to go until I skrew it up again. You can put the truck back in it's 'sterile' garage.. 

and, thanks to you, Dick, for the reminder to unplug that sucker or I might not be posting this....Me and electricity don't play well together... 

Tested her out on this Majestic turned from a stick of Tamboti and think it turned out purdy well...

Thanks to all for suggestions..

Jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those sure are fine big pens


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bill said:


> Those sure are fine big pens


Yep, they are! I really like dem thangs!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad you got it fixed. Jiggling a switch to start is minor repair and no cause to get another lathe, unless you just want one. That is a very nice lookin pens you made also. Those big uns are nice lookin.


----------

